# Happy Birthday Mezzaluna!!



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

:bounce: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU...HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!  Have a great, wonderfully, fantabulous birthday! :bounce:

Jodi


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I hope your birthday is extra-special, Mezz. ! :bounce: 

There's a little something in the mail for you for your 50th.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy birthday, bubbulah!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

May this day be very special!

Happy birthday, Mezz!! :bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

*HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY!!* 
Enjoy your day... 21 and holding!!!
-Jim


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday Mezz!

Read a cookbook...








and have some birthday cheese and just have a grand old time!!!:bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday Mezz!

Read a cookbook
and have some birthday cheese and just have a grand old time!!!:bounce:


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Hope you have something special planned and have a wonderful day :roll:


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

TANTI AUGURI A TE :smiles:
TANTI AUGURI A TE :smiles:
BUON COMPLEANNO MEZZALUNA
TANTI AUGURI A TE

:beer: :beer: :beer:

Pongi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Have a wonderful and happy birthday Mezz!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Have a great one Mezz !!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Mezz!~!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thank you everybody! What a nice surprise.

I'm late in responding because of a death in the family. My husband's very elderly uncle passed away on Sunday, so my celebration has been delayed a bit. I did have some celebration in advance: we did just get back from Europe, and I got a lovely little bauble at Bucherer in Lucerne....

At times like this I recall Bernard Baruch's line, "Old age is 15 years older than I am." I understand this more year by year.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Mezzaluna,

Sorry to be so late with your birthday wish!!!

I'm sure it was a bitter sweet day for you,I send my prayers to you and your husband and a birthday wish a peace and health for you
Love
cc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

A big happy birthday to you Mezz! Wish you many more.


----------

